# Searching for all posts by a member



## Keitht (Jul 8, 2006)

I have just done a search for all posts by a member.  Their profile states that they have about 130 posts, but the search only brings back about 35.  The search results go back to June 2005 when the new board started so the list isn't simply being truncated.  There are multiple instances of entries in a single topic, so it isn't showing each topic to which they have contributed once only either.
Any idea what may be happening or what, if anything, I can change in the search criteria to get all details?


----------



## bigrick (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't know who you were searching for but several people had accounts on this BBS while the BBS was being tested.  This was pre-June 2005.  I think their earlier posts are the ones you cannot find.  Also, some people have join dates that are pre-June 2005.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Rick,

That could well be the answer.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 8, 2006)

Remember, when we moved to this server back in April, it was because our previous server limited us to 100mb of database space, forcing us to prune old messages from the forums.   This had to be done periodically, with the most recent being done in March of this year.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Doug,

I understand about the pruning.  What is throwing me is that when I select 'Find all posts by .....' I get posts back to June 2005.  
Would I be right to think that not all forums would be pruned to the same date?  That would certainly explain what I am seeing and I would also guess that the actual post count wouldn't get reset simply because forums have been pruned.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 8, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> Would I be right to think that not all forums would be pruned to the same date?  That would certainly explain what I am seeing and I would also guess that the actual post count wouldn't get reset simply because forums have been pruned.



Entirely possible.  Can also happen that a moderator considers a particular thread to be of lasting interest and exempts it from a purge.


----------

